
The Evolution of Petface - fern12
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/evolution-petface-180967987/?no-ist
======
adamwong246
It never ceases to amaze me that there are people who own pugs, yet refuse to
eat a GMO tomato.

------
loorinm
I find it very interesting that so many people find these mutant dogs cute.

Generally humans find health and intelligence attractive, but for some reason
this breaks down when it comes to pets.

My dream is to own an Australian cattle dog. They look like a buff dingo
crossed with a raccoon. 100% would survive the apocalypse.

~~~
loorinm
Just need a sheep farm first.

------
emmelaich
I have a Cavalier, but in hindsight I wouldn't get one again. Just to not
encourage this 'cute' breeding. I'd get a Cavalier cross with another type of
spaniel or poodle.

